# counfused about sg and need help



## klein (Jul 11, 2012)

Ok, im new starting off but really want to do all this correctly. i know there have been other threads talking about sg and using a hydrometer, ive read them over and over but i still feel like no one is exactly clear with an answer all. i just want to kno a couple of things. witht the hydrometer when you take readings will the sg keep going down over time the longer you let it sit? And how exactly do you figure out the estimated abv using he hydrometer?


----------



## cindy (Jul 11, 2012)

heres a site I've been using to get the alk content.
http://www.grapestompers.com/calculations.aspx

http://www.grapestompers.com/articles/hydrometer_use.htm


----------



## BobF (Jul 11, 2012)

http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/hydrom.asp is a good place to start. Sorry for answering with a link, but Jack already typed it all.


----------



## klein (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks i will deffinately take a look at them


----------



## cindy (Jul 11, 2012)

whats wrong with answering with a link if it gets the point across?


----------



## BobF (Jul 11, 2012)

The OP asked very specific questions. Answering specific questions with links to broader treatments of a subject is, IMO, a bit presumptuous.

But sometimes I do it anyway ::


----------



## Dugger (Jul 11, 2012)

klein - in a nutshell, SG measures the density of a liquid compared to water; your hydrometer should read 1.000 in water. The grape juice has a lot of sugar which makes it denser than water and your hydrometer will float higher and likely read 1.085 or higher to start. When the grape juice ferments it converts the sugar to alcohol which is less dense and the SG will drop and your hydrometer will float lower . When fermentation is finished your SG will likely be less than 1.000, say 0.995 or so.
To determine your alcohol content, subtract your finished SG from your starting SG and multiply by 133. 
eg. 1.085 - 0.995 x 133 = 11.97 or 12 %


----------



## Rocky (Jul 11, 2012)

eg. (1.085 - 0.995) x 133 = 11.97 or 12 % 

Don't forget the parentheses! For you fellow "ancients" out there, "My Dear Aunt Sally" (i.e. multiply, divide, add, subtract).


----------



## cpfan (Jul 11, 2012)

There's a good thread about hydrometers stickied right here at this forum.
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f5/how-use-hydrometer-newbies-16574/

Steve


----------



## RCGoodin (Jul 11, 2012)

*Great Informative Websites*



cindy said:


> heres a site I've been using to get the alk content.
> http://www.grapestompers.com/calculations.aspx
> 
> http://www.grapestompers.com/articles/hydrometer_use.htm


 
Thanks Cindy, this is valuable information every wine maker should have.


----------



## klein (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks dugger. Thats what i needed. Someone to break it down in simple lingo for me, and im being serious. I appreciate it


----------



## klein (Jul 11, 2012)

Ok so im pretty sure either A. This batch is stuck. Or B. Its ruined somehow. i just took the sg reading and the hydrometer pretty much sunk all the way down and gave a reading of no abv? The batch is not bubbling much anymore either. does this mean its just ruin or what exactly? If you have insight please let me kno


----------



## klein (Jul 11, 2012)

Heres what it looks like


----------



## keena (Jul 11, 2012)

If you have already went through fermentation and the bubbles are stopping now, then the hydrometer should sink giving a reading of no more sugar in the water since you have already turned it into alcohol


----------



## RCGoodin (Jul 11, 2012)

keena said:


> If you have already went through fermentation and the bubbles are stopping now, then the hydrometer should sink giving a reading of no more sugar in the water since you have already turned it into alcohol


 
Just curious....how does it taste?


----------



## robie (Jul 11, 2012)

I agree with Keena. 

It is best to forget about the ABV scale on the hydrometer and utilize only the SG scale. For home wine makers, it is the most important scale.

What is the minimum SG reading on the SG scale of your hydrometer?
On wine making hydrometers, most SG scales go down to at least .990. I would doubt your actual reading is any lower than that. I can't imagine why your hydrometer would completely sink, unless it is not a wine maker's hydrometer or it is broken.

Make sure your hydrometer is not cracked and full of liquid.


----------



## keena (Jul 11, 2012)

robie said:


> I agree with Keena.
> 
> Make sure your hydrometer is not cracked and full of liquid.



If its broke be cautious of drinking it, that glass is thin and sharp and will cut you if you swallow a piece down the road.


----------



## cpfan (Jul 11, 2012)

klein said:


> Ok so im pretty sure either A. This batch is stuck. Or B. Its ruined somehow. i just took the sg reading and the hydrometer pretty much sunk all the way down and gave a reading of no abv? The batch is not bubbling much anymore either. does this mean its just ruin or what exactly? If you have insight please let me kno


The batch is finished fermenting. That's why the hydrometer sank all the way down. No sugars left to ferment. 

A standard wine hydrometer does not have an ABV (alcohol by volume) scale. It has a PA (Potential Alcohol) scale. When there are no sugars left to ferment, then the PV is 0. The ABV can be calculated by one of the methods already given as long as the original sg is also known.

Steve


----------



## klein (Jul 11, 2012)

I havent tasted it yet actually. The hydrometer goes all the way down to .990 and when i tested it earlier thats what the reading was at. So i assume the fermentation is done? And thanks so far for everyone who is helping


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 11, 2012)

What size batch is this? The reason I ask is I have a 5 gallon bucket I use for smaller batches. If I have much less than about 2.5 gallons in there, my hydrometer touches the bottom when it gets close to 1.0.


----------



## kevinlfifer (Jul 11, 2012)

Cindy thanks I really like the batch log


----------



## klein (Jul 11, 2012)

Do i just bottle it and let it sit now?. Btw this is a blackberry wine from blackberries i picked from our property. Im going to be unconventional with my wines and call it "Bangarang" and give them funky little labels i made on photoshop. Here is the one i made for the blackberry and upcoming peach. let me give credit to artist andrew bell who draws the little characters that i just happen to find.


----------



## klein (Jul 11, 2012)

The batch is only 1 gallon because thats how much the old 1984 recipe call for


----------



## RCGoodin (Jul 11, 2012)

klein said:


> I havent tasted it yet actually. The hydrometer goes all the way down to .990 and when i tested it earlier thats what the reading was at. So i assume the fermentation is done? And thanks so far for everyone who is helping


 
Why haven't you tasted it? That's part of the fun of being a wine maker.

My hydrometer goes below .990.....The Barbaresco I'm finishing is at .986 and very dry.....


----------



## klein (Jul 11, 2012)

Lol this is my first batch and yea i want to taste iy but didnt know when i could. I thought i had to let it sit for like 8 months before i could. Shoukd you taste it at certain points? And is there anything i shoukd pay attention to when tasting?


----------



## RCGoodin (Jul 11, 2012)

klein said:


> Lol this is my first batch and yea i want to taste iy but didnt know when i could. I thought i had to let it sit for like 8 months before i could. Shoukd you taste it at certain points? And is there anything i shoukd pay attention to when tasting?


 
I taste each time I test SG. You can pick up on smells. You can get an idea what it should taste like the next time you make it. Each time you taste you should write your thoughts down......If you tasted now, you'd answer your own question as to whether it is ruined or not.........give it a try. What do you have to lose?


----------



## klein (Jul 11, 2012)

How would you know if it is ruined?


----------



## RCGoodin (Jul 11, 2012)

klein said:


> How would you know if it is ruined?


 
Tell me what it tastes like and I'll tell you if I think its ruined.


----------



## klein (Jul 11, 2012)

Tasted it and to me it jus tasted like a dry wine. lil bit of an after taste but not necessairly bad, dont know how to explain it. But doesnt taste bad or anything. if i wanted to sweeten it some do i just stablize and add some sugar as needed?


----------



## saramc (Jul 11, 2012)

If you want to consider tasting...if will be serving chilled....put 12 oz in refrig and chill. Then put 1/8 tsp, 1/4 tsp and 1/2 tsp of sugar in 3 different glasses...pour 4 oz into each glass. Taste. The one you prefer, then sweeten to the amount lesser than you picked..ie if you prefer 1/4 tsp, dose at 1/8 tsp...which means:
1/8th tsp to 4 oz wine= ¾ cup sugar to 5 gallons wine
¼ tsp to 4 oz. wine = 1.5 cups sugar to 5 gallons wine
½ tsp to 4 oz. wine=3 cups sugar to 5 gallons wine
**To figure out how to dose a 1 gallon batch just divide the sugar additive by 5 of course**


----------



## RCGoodin (Jul 11, 2012)

klein said:


> Tasted it and to me it jus tasted like a dry wine. lil bit of an after taste but not necessairly bad, dont know how to explain it. But doesnt taste bad or anything. if i wanted to sweeten it some do i just stablize and add some sugar as needed?


 
I think you should stabalize before adding a sugar syrup. Sara has a formula to add some sugar to make a wine less dry. I will be using it this Saturday to take 3 gallons of Barbaresco from an sg of .986 to a .998. We think that will give just enough sweetness to take it from very dry to semi-dry.

I'll post my findings.

NOTE: As long as your wine tastes ok, even if it's dry, then it's not ruined. It's time to play a little with it.


----------



## klein (Jul 11, 2012)

Ok thanks alot that helps alot.


----------



## klein (Jul 11, 2012)

When stablizing do u just add it in at the end and than experiment with the sugar or do u have to wait a while for it to stablize?


----------



## RCGoodin (Jul 11, 2012)

When I add an f-pack (sweetend fruit pack) to my kits, it's always right after the wine has been cleared and stabalized. I do mix it. Then you can wait 5-7 days for the sweetener to blend in with the wine.

Do you have any idea how much sugar you plan to add? Or, do you know what SG you're trying to get to?


----------



## klein (Jul 12, 2012)

I really have no idea? The Sg was 1.030 when i put it into the primary and 1.000 when i put it into the secondary.


----------



## saramc (Jul 12, 2012)

When doing the tasting trials, you don't have to stabilize AS LONG as you consume that day, otherwise you will start fermenting the sugar you added. Many people stabilize (ALWAYS use k-meta + sorbate at the doses recommended on the package...those two work in synergy when it comes to stabilizing) and then backsweeten at the same time. It is HIGHLY recommended that you document your new SG, pop an airlock back on your stabilized/sweetened wine, and wait 7-10 before racking one final time, filtering if necessary, and bottling. During that 7-10d timespan you will monitor with your hydrometer for the restart of fermentation, a haze may develop AND CLEAR due to the addition of k-meta/sorbate, and you typically see a bit more sediment drop from the addition of the sugar and additional dead yeast cells.


----------



## klein (Jul 12, 2012)

I read that k meta is just the powder form of campden tablets. So as long as u use and capden in the beggining will that work just ad well?


----------

